# Should I varnish my army?



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

I just finished painting most of my first army. Should I varnish the models? Do most people use matte varnish, gloss varnish, or no varnish at all? I've got some GW 'ardcoat gloss varnish, is that stuff good? What is best for Space Marine Armor (Ultramarines)?


----------



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Answer, or the first Ultramarine gets it. *Holding the varnish on a brush up to him menacingly* I sware to God I'll make this guy glossier than a supermodel's lips!!!


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

'Ardcoat it NO VARNISH!!!! BAD ANGRY BAD BAD Stormbolter88


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Get Testers Dull Coat, its a little more pricey but the best stuff on the market. Any Military modeling store should have it, it comes in a spray can.


----------



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am curious if anyone prefers the more shiney look for their space marines' armor? any votes for gloss? 

I plan to cave-in to popular opinion on this, but I'm also still open to being lead astray by any renegades.


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

Use 'ardcoat on one of your least important guys, to see if you like the effect.

That's what I'd do.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Gloss varnish is...bad. Don't use it. Ever. Except maybe on liquid resin to get a very wet look to it. 

With Space Marines, you really don't need to varnish 'em at all, as long as you primed them. Primed plastic seems to hold its paint pretty well, as opposed to pewter which chips at the slightest provocation. If you've got a librarian or chaplain or any models with metal components that are from the older Space Marine ranges, you might want to get some matte varnish for them. I use Krylon Clear Matte Varnish... it's like $0.69 and there's enough in the can for at least a couple squads. At any rate, it's cheaper than GW's, and it works better.

As a side note, matte varnish seems to work quite well with non-metal metallic effects. Not sure why, but it really seems to make 'em shine. Remind me to post some pictures of my new NMM golden-armoured High Elves.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Matte finish applied in _thin_ coats. Be careful not to over do it!


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have only primed a few of my models before painting, and I haven't had any problems with my plastic model's paint chipping. Metal models should always be primed and sprayed with matte varnish, a lesson I learned the hard way. If you want extra protection for your plastic minis you should give them a light coat of matte varnish, but if not they should be fine with just paint


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ack, I always prime and then seal my minis, helps protect the paint job you just spent hours working on.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Use Testors Dull Coat (credit to Blo203) or Matte Finish (credit to Son of Horus) to seal your mini's. A buddy of mine has a great metallic blue paint job on his DE that got a gloss finish but that is an exception. All my Armies get a coat of at least a Matte finish unless I am have a chance to drive 45 min to get the testors stuff. I prefer that grimy look personally though.


----------

